# Swacker exit wound. GRAPHIC



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

I know there has been a lot of talk about mechanical broadheads. I still use Rage 2 blades, but have started using Swacker Broadheads, and I am becoming a believer fast! Here is a pic of a Hog I shot last weekend. Ran about 15 yards and expired in sight of my blind.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

nice....


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Geeze!! What's your setup? Did you get a pass through?


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

Mathews Drenalin set at around 65lbs. Shooting Easton Full metal jackets(best arrows I have ever shot) and 100 grain swackers. That pic is of the exit wound, so yes, complete pass through. That is a fairly small pig(30lbs), so put the exit wound into prospective. The heart on that pig was a little smaller than a baseball and was nearly in 2 pieces when i field dressed it.



stxhunter said:


> Geeze!! What's your setup? Did you get a pass through?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

very nice good info thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nasty!

TH


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Swackers are nasty. When I'm not shooting through mesh pop up blind windows, thats my broadhead of choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

